# Cannot start the Diagnostic Policy Service



## Samzabrus (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello

When i try to start the "Diagnostic Policy Service" I recive this error 
message: (translated from Norwegian)

"windows could not start the Diagnostic Policy Service service on Local 
Computer. Error: 5 – Access is Denied"

I have tried it in several user accounts including the administrator one. 

Anyone know the cause of this problem? I cant get the internet too work on my vista computer, and I need too find out what the problem is. But its not that simple when the diagnostic policy service doesnt start.

(And im running vista ultimate)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ithinkican (Jan 5, 2008)

I have the identical problem. This started on my wifes computer yesterday for no reason whatsoever. The computer had no known updates or installs between sessions. The only event was the computer (laptop) was put into sleep mode. When it was repowered, the internet failed to work although the network says it is connected, WLM fails to connect, and DPS fails to allow access with error code 5. Hopefully there are answers regarding this issue soon. This is a Swedish OS as well.


----------



## Kingryan (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the same problem. The only connection I can make is Sleep mode. My ASUS Vista Laptop was put into sleep mode. I found no problems that same day but the next day when I turned it on I couldn't access the internet. Has anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## Kingryan (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a solution that worked for me!
Hopefully it will work for you!

First, try a System Restore...don't worry, it won't touch your personal files..just the system settings.

Go to Start, Control Panel.
Type System Restore into the search box and chose the second option under System.

It should be:

Restore System Files and Settings from a Restore Point.

Choose it and then pick a restore from before the problem started. If that doesn't work...like if a message comes up saying System Restore didn't complete properly, you need to try it again with a different approach.

You may want to write these instructions down:

1. Restart your computer.
2. When it starts up again press F8 repeatedly before it hits the loading screen.
3. Select the first option.
4. Log in as your usual user (I am unsure what the Admin pass is)
5. Select System Restore and select a date before the problem started.
~If you cannot see the system restore, move the main box out of the way.~
6. Let is restore and hopefully the problem should be fixed.

It feels good to be telling people how to fix it! It took me 5 days to work out the solution...and now, hopefully this solution will work for everyone!

Oh....this is how I feel right now.....:grin:


----------



## Auld Bob (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, I just encountered the same problem and am attempting to solve it. The reported error message points to a conflict of ownership between the Diagnostic Modules. i.e, they were started under different User Profiles. Whether to alter this under the, "share", option or in the, "Services.MSC", tool is a moot point. I will continue to try but any help would be, well, helpful!
Auld Bob.


----------



## DrDatabaseInc (Apr 7, 2009)

I tried Kingryan instructions for System Restore and it worked for me

I PC stop reponding to the internet after I changed batteries. This must have "hard reset" some settings. It only showed up on the next reboot.


----------



## rlelonek (Sep 9, 2009)

The system restore from the control panel did not allow me to restore the settings after numerous attempts. However, pressing F8 during start-up and following your detailed instructions on a system restore did the trick. After two days of frustration and seriously considering replacing my computer, i am very happy that I no longer have diagnostic policy service problems and the internet is up and running. Thank you as I am grateful for your solution!:jackson:


----------

